# Spraying cabinet coat



## CCFAN (Aug 24, 2012)

I had a kitchen remodel about 3 years ago and bought cabinet coat paint ahead of time for my new cabinets. The contractor sprayed cabinet coat and the paint created runs on all the doors. I don't know if he tried added thinner or if he sprayed too much. But I requested he stop painting, sand the doors, and not paint anymore and I would hand paint them.

Three years later and its still not done. So I found a contractor who will attempt to finish the job. But it sounds like he is not taking the doors off but plans to spray paint them attached. He has not worked with Cabinet Coat before.

Should I request he paint them flat to make sure there aren't runs again or should I just trust him to paint lightly and do two coats?


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I think if you hired a professional, you should trust their judgement. 

CabinetCoat is a thin product. I've shot it on vertical things with an airless and a very small tip and I've HVLP'd it, which is the manufacturers recommendation. It'll run either way if it's applied too heavy. I think you should trust the judgment of your paint contractor, or hire one who's judgment you trust. 

If it's their first time, I'd expect runs, but runs can be corrected.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Spraying cabinets is an easy project for the experienced contractor. Cshelis gave you a good answer. That being said.....

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

